# Prepaid and/or Legal Insurance?



## OverTheShoulder (May 1, 2013)

I am shopping around for a good legal insurance that covers Divorce in case **** hits the fan when my wife and I divorce. Right now, it seems civil, but she is the one to bring the pain and to be greedy.

So if it comes down to it, and she does want more from me (I just want maybe 40k of our 350k+ of assests with no debts). Material things, not money. She would be a fool to want more, and I just want out before anything else happens (You can read more in another thread I started, just click on my name and look for it.)

So, are there any recommendations?

I know Prepaid Legal used to pay for most of Divorce, but now that it is LegalSheild it covers 25% of the hourly rate ( or 125$, whichever is less).

There is PrePaidPlans as well, but they have less of other benefits, cost a little extra, but deduct up 40% off of the fees.

Are there any other places that are good? I may go with legalsheild if nothing else pops up.

Thanks!


----------

